# Is iWARP supported under FreeBSD?



## chodong (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm trying to improve the performance of my application that does a lot UDP/IP multicast. It seems that new NICs supporting iWARP would help. Is iWARP supported under FreeBSD?


----------



## aragon (Mar 6, 2011)

FreeBSD doesn't support it AFAIK.  However, iWARP only appears to work with TCP/SCTP traffic, not UDP.


----------



## chodong (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, you are right. I really meant to ask about rNICs that support iWARP as they offload UDP checksum calculations as well as multicast (by group filtering?). The issue is really latency for me.


----------

